# First bow kill.



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I just started bow hunting this year and was fortunate enough to take a spike on Thanksgiving Day. I had already used my "big deer" tag on a buck that I had taken with a gun two days before, so I was committed to getting a shooter within bow range.

Hunting my bow stand that I had set up at a point where 3 trails converged between a large oak grove and a pine thicket, my mind was made up that the first spike or doe to walk by was going to have an arrow flung their way. The trails were also my yardage markers since they were at 20, 30, and 40, yards.

Around 4:30 in the afternoon, I hear water splashing and leaves crunching so I ease into position and get ready to draw. I see a deer coming along the 40 yard trail and notice he has one unbranched antler. As he clears a small group of trees, I draw and made a little noise to stop him. When he stopped, I settled my 40 yd. pin on him and released the G5 Stryker. The shot was true and make a double lung hit at 41 yards. I watched him run a little ways and heard him crash. I tracked him about 130 yards and found him piled up. It was a RUSH!

He is not the biggest or maybe even the best to cull, but I am excited to have been successful during my first bow hunting season.


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats on a true trophy. Be warned that after the first one you won't want to use a gun again.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I am hooked. The sound that the arrow made when it hit is indescribable and unforgettable.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

welcome to the brotherhood! You are now officially ruined for rifle hunting, have not shot an animal w/ a gun in 4 years now! IT IS GREAT!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome I havent gun hunted in years. I am a die hard bow hunter myself. Congrats on the deer. I took my largest deer to date a few weeks ago with my bow.


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice buck. I too am a first year bowhunter...looking for my first. Good Luck.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats, first is always special. Any animal taken with a bow is a trophy.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

CSKIFF17 said:


> Nice buck. I too am a first year bowhunter...looking for my first. Good Luck.


It was my first year too, but I just got my first 3 deer with a bow the past weekend. Now why do I have a feeling my rifle will collect dust now?:help:


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Chunky said:


> congrats, first is always special. Any animal taken with a bow is a trophy.


x 10


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrat on your first bow kill. that's a great shot too at 41 yards.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yep, he's hooked!


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job dude, Like Saintsfan said, you will be addicted to that bow now. I got the fever a couple of years ago and cant shake it!!!!!! Keep at it.


----------

